# 22 inch TV for 13k-15k



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 4, 2013)

guys i need *Full HD tv* i.e 1080p. my requirments are as follows
1. good picture quality.
2.two HDMI ports(for HD DTH and PS3).
3.play most of the video formets through USB.

i have shortlisted few .
Buy Samsung 22 Inch LED TV UA22F5000AR - TV - Infibeam.com
Buy Samsung 22 Inch LED TV UA22F5100AR - TV - Infibeam.com
Buy Philips LED TV 22PFL5557 - TV - Infibeam.com
please suggest me best TV within my budget(13000-15000).


plz reply guys

Please reply guys . .


----------



## Minion (Jun 4, 2013)

get f5000AR.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 4, 2013)

^ thanks buddy. any other recommendations .


----------



## Minion (Jun 5, 2013)

get that most of the 22inch led tvs are not available any more.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks budddy i will buy it today


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Purchased TV as suggested by @ minion and it is working great .


----------

